# Hi



## Iron Maiden (Aug 20, 2012)

I have joined this forum as I am interested in taking early retirement and intend to do so in Italy. My mission is to sell my house in the UK and buy a cheap property to renovate and live off savings and the Orto, until I am 60 and can get at my pension.

I have visited Abruzzo many times and think it will be to here that we shall retire.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Please do visit us, ask questions even answer them and of course give us your points of view. 
Good luck on your move

Maiden


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Iron Maiden said:


> I have joined this forum as I am interested in taking early retirement and intend to do so in Italy. My mission is to sell my house in the UK and buy a cheap property to renovate and live off savings and the Orto, until I am 60 and can get at my pension.
> 
> I have visited Abruzzo many times and think it will be to here that we shall retire.


welcome we have retired to abruzzo you could do a lot worse


----------



## Iron Maiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Would anyone have information on Fara Filiorum Petri? I have seen a hose on the outskirts (on internet) that looks interesting. Any info about this area greatly received.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Iron Maiden said:


> Thanks for your replies. Would anyone have information on Fara Filiorum Petri? I have seen a hose on the outskirts (on internet) that looks interesting. Any info about this area greatly received.


fara filioriom petre ios the next village to us 3 kms and is our favorite place for shopping and festas ,its an old roman town and before that a setlement of the lombardians an aciant italian tribe the best thing i can do if you have lots of ??? is to pm you my phone no as we have cheap calls to england and ill ring you back as i am dislexic and my wife has to help me typeb and its hard work


----------



## Iron Maiden (Aug 20, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> fara filioriom petre ios the next village to us 3 kms and is our favorite place for shopping and festas ,its an old roman town and before that a setlement of the lombardians an aciant italian tribe the best thing i can do if you have lots of ??? is to pm you my phone no as we have cheap calls to england and ill ring you back as i am dislexic and my wife has to help me typeb and its hard work


Is this you Roy? Thought it might be its Ros. Was YW on another forum until my account was closed by the administrator. I have your number. Didn't realise it was so close to you, might change my mind now.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

its me still there to help if you want


----------



## Iron Maiden (Aug 20, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> its me still there to help if you want


Will put it on our to view list if its still for sale when we next come over. Will phone you before we come over to see if you need anything bringing.


----------



## 50a (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck with your move and retirement.


----------

